# Dog saves Florida girl from sex offender. (non GSD)



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

17-year-old girl was volunteering for the Friends of Strays animal shelter in St. Petersburg a few weeks ago when she was assaulted. The Rhodesian Ridgeback mix she was walking scared the registered sex offender away.

Source and full story
Dog Saves Florida Girl From Attack By Registered Sex Offender | Fox News


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

Far more believable than a stray Pitt Bull just jumping in a car.........


----------

